# eigenen x86 Assembler proggen



## billgatesm (21. August 2005)

Hallo
Ich habe 2 große Projekte laufen. Einen x86er ASM für mein OS proggen und halt das OS. Ich weis das, das ziemlich schwer ist ein ASM zu proggen aber der soll ja auch erstmal sehr sehr klein sein. Habe das Buch: Die Assembler Referenz von Addison-Wesley. Dort wird der Opcode (oder so) gut erklärt. Aber das schwere ist ja die Übersetzung. Meine Frage ist ob jemand ein gutes Buch oder anderes für die Assemblerentwicklung kennt. Habe schon mal von dem Buch Compilerbau gehört. Könnte mir das eventuell nützlich sein?

Danke


----------

